# Korea - Copenhagen LJ meeting



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Korea - Copenhagen LJ meeting* 
Small miracles can happen…

I had the pleasure to have a LJ buddy for dinner Friday evening.
Not just a local guy passing.
Not a Danish guy.
Not a Scandinavian guy.
Not a European guy.
But our LJ buddy Poisson from Korea!









Poisson, Byung-Soo, Professor in Statistics (Hope I'm right).
The meaning of Poisson you can find here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poisson_distribution

The story started some time ago, Poisson and I became buddies here on LJ.
Later my sisters husband who is American was stationed in Korea to work on the base, and so my wonderful sister (Korean of birth but Danish since she became my sister by adoption as a baby), lived for some time in Korea, and when it was time to leave she asked if I had some wishes from Korea, and of course I said tools!!!
But this is a subject where my sister and husband are quite low on knowledge and so I got the idea to ask Poisson.

Poisson was so kind that he advice me to get some Japanese tools instead, and his woodworking teacher had given him advices on brands and types, so he offered to meet my sister in Soul and help her with the right choices. That was a really fine gesture and I was really touched.
So the tools ended in Denmark and this was where my fascination started for the Japanese tools - thank you both! http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/24738

Then some time ago I got a PM here on LJ, Poisson was going to Denmark!
Yes it's true.
And of course I invited for dinner.









Here we are after the dinner and a bottle of good white wine and Nachos with chicken.

We also had the time to visit my little work shop and to look at tools from Europe, I have a few planes so much time went on this while we spoke and I truly enjoyed the time.

Later time for coffee and Korean cakes that Poisson had brought all the way, and so I followed Poisson to the train and left him there with a train full of screaming teenagers going to town.

It was a wonderful warm meeting, I felt a kindness and warmness from I picked up Poisson and this feeling grew all night, so now I have a wonderful memory in my head and images from a nice evening where there were an open and heart full meeting between two persons and cultures.

Thank you Byung-Soo for taking your time to visit here in my little home.

*The best of my thoughts to you and your family,*

Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

this is great mads
i too know the pleasure of meeting
with fellow LJ's

and yes the memories linger

it is good to see you 
up and around more

i'm hoping your health is better


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

One big family are we!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing, Jim

ps He has the right name to be in statistics. There is a mathematical distribution named after one of his family members!!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Wonderful smiles on both of you. So nice to see. Glad you both enjoyed each other's company.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

*This is great Mads, it's nice when friendships are developed so far away. LUMBERJOCKS is more than just woodworking, I have made some great friends here, and hope to meet them all in person.
Jack*


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

I always find it interesting how the love of wood and tools spans any differences in culture, background, occupation, and age. That's a great story, thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

its great when virtual becomes real.


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

Mafe,
I spent 3 wonderful years in S Korea (ROK) and I made many friends. There is one certainty about my Korean friends. They will be my friends for life! These are wonderful, proud, and loyal people. I'm sure you will have his friendship for life.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i just love this story mads, you both look so happy and the look of having a wonderful meal together, so glad it worked out and you have a new and wonderful memory…maybe the time will come where you will have the chance to do it again…great post…grizz


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Love the cross cultural meetings, especialy the round the world variety,

but NATCHOS and chicken in Denmark ?
No Faxe..No Tuborg…?

Where was the BEER ?


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Way cool Mafe! Congratulations on furthering relations among us woodworkers no matter where they are from !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

That's great Mafe!

It's always nice to read LJ meets.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

((wiping the tear away)) 
beautiful!
I do love reading about LumberJocks meeting!


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

How cool! Good stuff….


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

LJ United, great post Mafe thanks for sharing…BC


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Wonderful story!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi all, thank you for those wonderful warm comments, Poisson is in Germany now but will hopefully be home in Korea soon.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Poisson (Feb 15, 2010)

Dear Mads: Thank you for posting this story in LJ. I am right now in Heidelberg, just frinished my talk. Stay in touch.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Glad to see you are fine.
I will stay in touch,
Mads


----------



## Woodfix (May 14, 2009)

Great story, Mads. I hope to have the opportunity to meet up with you one day too. Speaking of that, I am planning an extended stay in Europe next year (Ireland), with trips to the continent to visit friends etc. So who knows, here is hoping. If I do come I promise to bring you something woodish.

Doug


----------

